# Trivia 6/14



## luckytrim (Jun 14, 2019)

trivia 6/14
DID YOU KNOW...
The term "furlong," as used in horse racing comes from the  length of a
plowed field,  the length of a furrow in a common field  (formally regarded as a square of ten acres). It was also used as the equivalent  of the Roman stadium, one eighth of a Roman mile, 



1. What word links 'stitch', 'road', 'country' and  'wind'?
2. Who Am I ?
I was a twin. My brother tricked me out of my inheritance, but  I later
forgave him.
Who am I?
3. Who’s Jingle is it ??
"You can trust your car to the man who wears the  star"?
4. Strange Words are these ; Strabismus
  a. - Eye
  b. - Ear
  c. - Nose
  d. - Throat
5. Re; Edgar Allen Poe...
"Never seraph spread a pinion Over fabric half so  fair!"
What is a seraph and a pinion?
6. What primitive jawless fish attach themselves to other fish  and suck 
their blood?
7. Magellan is to the Philippines as Cook is to ______  .
8. Which one of Christopher Columbus' ships was lost on  Christmas day in 
1492?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Joe Walsh (James Gang, Eagles) ran for National Office.....  Twice !
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Cross
2. I am Esau
3. Texaco
4. - a - Crossed Eye
5. an Angel and a Wing
6. Lamprey
7. Hawaii
8. Santa Maria


TRUTH !!
Joe Walsh, guitarist for the Eagles, as well as an immense  solo success, was
a bit of a bizarre fellow. One of his campaign slogans was  'Free gas for
everyone!' Not surprisingly, he lost both his first run for  office as well
as another attempt at holding an office in the executive  branch: vice
president. The catch was that he did not have a running mate  for president,
so again, he lost.


----------

